# New XDS



## Morrie (Nov 2, 2015)

Quick question-- I usually shoot Sigs and have always found that they like to shoot wet. I usually use ample oil on the slide and moving parts after cleaning. Is this ok for Springfields?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

mine doe snot complain when I lube it--a few drops on the slide and rails a drop for the barrel and lugs--happy gun


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know if it is OK because while the XDs in .45 ACP is my daily carry gun, I don't use "ample" oil. It isn't necessary and makes a mess.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Too much oil attracts too much dirt making an abrasive paste. Don't over do it with lubrication.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

A wet dirty gun is better than a dry clean one. That's what I have been told by a few people who are more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Stainless Guns require a bit more oil than blued guns do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I spray with Breakfree CLP and wipe it all off. Then I put a tiny drop of Mobil One on the rails and work the slide a few times and wipe off any excess I see. Works fine for me.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

desertman said:


> Too much oil attracts too much dirt making an abrasive paste. Don't over do it with lubrication.


^^^Spot on. And oil in the chamber increases pressure. And excess oil also makes the gun dangerous to shoot. You'll get high-speed lubricant hitting you in the face.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a fairly new XDS 9 mm 3.3 I had some trouble with mine when I first got it. It would fail to eject shells time from time. Problem was I followed the manufacture directions for lubrication. The local gun smith at the range knew what the problem was, not enough oil on the barrel and wet it down with about 3 or 4 good drops of oil (Mobile One Synthetic). Now after 700 or so rounds, it is broken in and only requires what Springfield owners manual recommends of 1 drop on the barrel and rails.

So in summary run on the wet side when new until broken in, then follow manufactures instruction on the drier side of town. Worked for me.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you for all your valuable information and help! I will keep you updated on the situation with my XDS 9mm.
The Unicorn!


----------



## Nano (Feb 18, 2012)

This thread has been quiet for a while so I thought I would chime in. After about round 200 in my XDs45 I started using the Froglube system. So far I have 643 down the pipe. My usual range trip is 150 rounds of Winchester white box, Federal Champion, or Monarch, all 230 gr FMJ. After each trip I thoroughly clean the gun using a brush, patches, cotton swabs, and Froglube liquid CLP. So far so good. The 150 rounds I shot yesterday were flawless. I only use a minimal amount of Froglube on a Q-tip to lubricate and wipe off any access. I think too much oil can migrate into the striker which must remain dry. I use a little Hoppe's Blast and Shine on a Q-tip to clean the striker and cylinder area. This product evaporates almost instantly and contains no oil.


----------

